# K. Hansotia Park Avenue Series 44 Torpedo Cigar Review - Mild Yet Tasty



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I got a bundle of these two years ago and I have only been smoking them occasionally. I revisited it today (Father's Day) and remembered how pleas...

Read the full review here: K. Hansotia Park Avenue Series 44 Torpedo Cigar Review - Mild Yet Tasty


----------

